# how big do use guys want to be



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

*how big do you want to be*​
70-85kg165.08%85-100kg9229.21%100-115kg9730.79%115-130kg5417.14%130kg+5617.78%


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

how big do use guys want to be?is there a line uve drawn or are you just aiming to get as big as you can?do you think you can be too big?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As big as I can be. Some people can be too big, others can carry it off...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I think for 99.99% of the members here, the issue of "getting too big" will not be a problem.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

i wana be big, no line drawn, but i have tried gear but its not for me so... yeh supose there is a genetic line there somewhere but am stil gona try and break it!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

keep getting bigger and bigger.. dont think there ll come any time where i wud wanna stop gaining muscle...


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

keep geting until have the phyise of that man<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

i am allowed to dream


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

If my genetics will allow, i'd like to be the size of Vic martinez


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Until im happy, no line.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i,m 5,10 and 14st 3lb

if i could i would like to get to 17st and then loose my bf (body fat) dont have a boy friend

lucky i noticed that lol


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

well im about 10 half stone now like to get to about 12 and stay lean


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

I wanna be as big as ronnie coleman but neva guna happen. Nah seriously im 14st and 20% b.f at the mo. Wana get to 15st 7lb at bout 12% bodyfat. Im only 21 so hopefully 5 years. (Natural)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cooldude69 said:


> well im about 10 half stone now like to get to about 12 and stay lean


How tall are you?


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi ya im 5ft 8 well to be honest ill go as big as i can go natrual see how i get on :-0


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

12 inches

No seriously though between 100-115kg( i think.... not sure the conversion in lbs) I am 215lbs and would like anywhere from 7-10 more pounds


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> 12 inches
> 
> No seriously though between 100-115kg( i think.... not sure the conversion in lbs) I am 215lbs and would like anywhere from 7-10 more pounds


Lmao

Zeus you know those pics of you at 19, were you natty there? Fecking huge:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cooldude69 said:


> hi ya im 5ft 8 well to be honest ill go as big as i can go natrual see how i get on :-0


You look heavier than 10.5 stone are you sure the scales are right? haha

I am 10st 4 and 5ft 2 lol


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i want to get so big that when i walk down the street people look at me and say "uurggggggghhhhh look at the f**king state of you, you freak!

One day................one day!


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You look heavier than 10.5 stone are you sure the scales are right? haha
> 
> I am 10st 4 and 5ft 2 lol


yeah lol its strange never put on weight till i overly started to stuff my face lol defo right but yeah lots of people say i look bigger a few more stone would def do me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao
> 
> Zeus you know those pics of you at 19, were you natty there? Fecking huge:thumbup1:


Yeah I was Natty.....with some prop and Deca:lol:

I only did one 12 week cycle prior to those pics and it was test prop 500mg/wk and Deca 300mg/wk


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Yeah I was Natty.....with some prop and Deca:lol:
> 
> I only did one 12 week cycle prior to those pics and it was test prop 500mg/wk and Deca 300mg/wk


Lol, you think you'll ever compete again? Looks to me like you sure have the genetics for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol, you think you'll ever compete again? Looks to me like you sure have the genetics for it


Thanks.....Who knows for sure, but prob not....I guess it's possible. I am not sure if i want it to consume my life like it once did


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i'd be happy with another 5-10kg, as long as i get a decent pair of chesticles 

i'm looking to be functional though, i think my ideal would be to be a rings or tumbling gymnast.

*wishes he was shorter


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Thanks.....Who knows for sure, but prob not....I guess it's possible. I am not sure if i want it to consume my life like it once did


Fair play, are you just training for recreational purposes now then?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Would like to get to 255lbs stage ready one day.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I like to get big but not to ripped so i look massive 

Got alot of training to do :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

gerg said:


> i'd be happy with another 5-10kg, as long as i get a decent pair of chesticles
> 
> i'm looking to be functional though, i think my ideal would be to be a rings or tumbling gymnast.
> 
> *wishes he was shorter


What do you mean by 'functional'?

Do you mean small?

Or do you mean huge?

Mariusz pudzianowski seems pretty 'functional' to me...is he not?

Hes around 280 lbs and lean.

Ronnie coleman in 2003 was 290 on stage shredded, could do the splits, lift insane amounts of weights, seems pretty 'functional' to me?

Both ronnie and mariusz are much more 'functional' than that little guy you posted up. They can lift much more weight for 1rm and have much higher muscular endurance...they are also champions (arguably the greatest champions) in their sport...the extreme of functional strength and professional athletes.

I dont understand...you want a mens health look basically? :confused1:

As for myself. Id like to be whatever weight fits my height and shape the best. I am presuming probably around 245-255 lbs on stage (one day)...maybe as high as 260 lbs on stage one day.

Weight means nothing though...flex wheeler at 235 lbs p1sses all over markus ruhl at 290 lbs.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by functional.

Like not having to shoot Insulin everytime you eat or train.

Being able to put your socks on without a struggle.

Or even just fitting in a conventional bathtub.

If thats what you mean by functional, then aiming to be Big Ron's wieght/condition is prolly not for you.


----------



## rics8 (Nov 24, 2008)

hello I'm trying to be 240 wiht 8-10% bodyfat. so I figure go up to 245 and then come down.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Beans said:


> Depends on what you mean by functional.
> 
> Like not having to shoot Insulin everytime you eat or train.
> 
> ...


No mate, i think that *aiming* to be big ron's size is DEFINATELY for you!

Unfortunately, 99.99999999999% chance no one here will ever be big ron's size therefore we should all try to aim for it

The guy who wrote about 'functional' should most definately aim for big ron's size...because then if he ends of 'vin diesel' size he might be happy.

Afterall how many people on the world can lay claim to be the greatest ever athlete in their sport?

We should all *aim* for that size...but of course 99.99999999% of us will never see it


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

right now im about 103-105kg and quite healthy. i would only want to be as big as healthy lets me. health is more important to me than being absolutely massive so aslong as I can keep cardiovascular fitness then the skies the limit


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

agree with bigdom86 having the fitness and size is more important, i see alot of huge guys who are huffing and puffing after few secs on a treadmill, for my height id like to be 15 stone around 10% or under but still be able to do a few mile job without any problems, still have clear abs showing aswell, to many go for mass and gain fat which confuses them thinking its still quality gains:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I want to be 90kgs cut and dry for my weigh in next year LOL

After that I wanna bulk up to do the Inters so around 99Kgs, then after that fcuk knows as big as I can be. I always give myself little targets tho, otherwise it all seems too much!

The ultimate aim is the same as most, as big as possible.....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

To me these guys seems good, some may say he's skinny etc etc but for someone whos startding of small this guys looks huge and for someone starting off at his similar size will say he's tiny - no one situation :thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

5ft 11" about 103kg (16st 4) around 20% Bf ( photo soon )natty apart from small experiment with M1T at about half strength. Want to be as strong as I can be so as big as possible is the target


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I went for 70kg-85kg but i am 85 at the moment and think that is a good weight for me. I would like to lose some body fat and gain some muscle. Maybe slightly over 85kg.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think bigness is not always best. ie look at jay and ronnie, personally i dont think they look to good when you compare to a smaller guy like dexter. tbh i think bb'ing is going a bit downhill its now mainly just about whos the biggest so whos willing to take the most drugs etc etc. atleast it changed a bit this year with the new mr olympia.

probably wrong though and someone will tell me that


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

by functional i mean competent at a broad range of sports and skills. I don't want to train specifically for one field, as I would like to be able to do anything, and I also know that it's unlikely I could become an olympic champion in one particular thing.

Aesthetically I'd like my body to be well proportioned, and maybe a little bigger than it is know, but I want every muscle on me to be used and have a purpose.

I'd like to have a decent 400m sprint time, and also a good half marathon time. I'd like to be able to do 50 consecutive pullups, and snatch 100kg. I'd like to do handstands and backsprings, and perform the iron cross.

I believe form will follow function, and I'll end up with a physique which matches my abilities


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

i would like to get to about 220-230 lbs and be lean, i think that would suit me


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

An extra 4lbs of lean weight for stage and I'm a happy bunny. From there it's all about sculpting.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would like to be huge and awesome like ronnie or Rhul, but i dont want to get fat on way there..

Trouble is Im far to handsome and i probably would not look right being so awesome


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I would like to be huge and awesome like ronnie or Rhul, but i dont want to get fat on way there..
> 
> Trouble is Im far to handsome and i probably would not look right being so awesome


Aw! The price we have to pay, eh! 

I've been around 240 since I was 17 - even when shredded from playing rugger.

I love being big - about 275 now and happy to get bigger...


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Britbb said:


> No mate, i think that *aiming* to be big ron's size is DEFINATELY for you!
> 
> Unfortunately, 99.99999999999% chance no one here will ever be big ron's size therefore we should all try to aim for it
> 
> ...


Good post. But you totally missed my point.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> agree with bigdom86 having the fitness and size is more important, i see alot of huge guys who are huffing and puffing after few secs on a treadmill, for my height id like to be 15 stone around 10% or under but still be able to do a few mile job without any problems, still have clear abs showing aswell, to many go for mass and gain fat which confuses them thinking its still quality gains:thumbup1:


you cant have it all though mate.

if you want to get big accept you wont run marathons, you want to run marathons accept you wont get big. very extreme examples but you get my point.

thing is with putting fat on is that usually the lads that rabbit on about being lean are a streak of **** if im honest basically because they dont want to lose there abs at 10 stone or whatever.

this doesnt apply to people who compete but normal lads in any leisure centre youll find the above types


----------



## harry monk (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm 5' 9" & 77 kgs with a bf of 25%

Would like to get the bf down and put on a few kgs. Think I'd be happy with that


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Currently 5" 11, 92kg, roughly 20% bf.

First goal is to get bf down to a more sensible level, hopefully 15% ish by June/July.

Then bulk up from there, don't wanna be huge, but bigger than the average, and lean :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

a solid 17 stone on stage (238lbs or 108kg) @ 5ft 11


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Lean and mean for me.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Middleweight or light heavy weight for me 

And low teens with bf.


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

Bigger the better for me, 5'8" 15st 5lb at the mo 15% bf I'll look to cut after christmas. :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> a solid 17 stone on stage (238lbs or 108kg) @ 5ft 11


How much do you weigh comp ready now mate?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I am not sure I have a limit :confused1:

if body fat is low 10's scale weight

increase is not relevant to me.


----------



## pyxlius (Oct 27, 2008)

currently 105kg with bf ~20%, 115kg with bf ~10% would be really enough


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Zeus mate, 1kg = 2.2lb, so if you're 215lb at the moment you're about 98kg. Mak is right, you look incredible in those pics when you were 19.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

where are zee pics?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Zeus mate, 1kg = 2.2lb, so if you're 215lb at the moment you're about 98kg. Mak is right, you look incredible in those pics when you were 19.


 I agree he did look very good then:beer:

To be honest a thread like this where people state their weight bf ext is too subjective. Now a thread where people gave their stats and a picture at those stats would really show the guys who looked good compared to the guys who hit 0 as their second number instead of 9 on their body fat % :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Zeus mate, 1kg = 2.2lb, so if you're 215lb at the moment you're about 98kg. Mak is right, you look incredible in those pics when you were 19.





Con said:


> I agree he did look very good then:beer:


Thanks Guys:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> How much do you weigh comp ready now mate?


99kg.. but putting on 9kg of pure muscle is serious hard work so think it will take 2-3 years :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

gerg said:


> Aesthetically I'd like my body to be well proportioned, and maybe a little bigger than it is know, but I want every muscle on me to be used and have a purpose.
> 
> I'd like to have a decent 400m sprint time, and also a good half marathon time. I'd like to be able to do 50 consecutive pullups, and snatch 100kg. I'd like to do handstands and backsprings, and perform the iron cross.
> 
> I believe form will follow function, and I'll end up with a physique which matches my abilities


So how do you train? i presume you just do compound lifts and explosive work whilst doing gymnastics and running?

google bodytribe man i think you will like it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im currently about 12.5 stones (dont know Kg sorry) and am hoping to get upto 13.5 over the winter and then cut back to 12.5 stone for the summer months.

Im 5 foot 6 so should be big enough for me.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

am stuck at 66kg which sucks ass. would love to be bigger which means ive had to move away from the stuff i usually do, (metcon)


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

im 6 foot, @ 16st 1lb, would love to hit the 17st/18st mark and step on stage at 15st ripped.

Geo


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Currently 5'8" and 119Kg with 6pack

Goal - 126Kg but growing at a rate which I can maintain vVO2max.

J


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Currently 5'8" and 119Kg with 6pack
> 
> Goal - 126Kg but growing at a rate which I can maintain vVO2max.
> 
> J


sounds massive!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

just hit 16st last weigh (but it was late in the day so i was probably heavier) with very slight abs (their still clinging on). i want eventually be able to hold around 18 stone contest ready at 5'9.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

I want to be as big as a cock!!!

As big as Robsta, Scott Dutch, Britt and all the other hunky guys with huge glistening muscles I have seen posting here.

*no *****

LOLOLOL


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

I'd love to be a beast - real 90s mass monster sh*t! :thumb:

sure you can get too big, but sod it - i can't even imagine the buzz of looking in the mirror and seeing an extra 40+ kgs of muscle, my toothbrush like an actionmans knife in my gigantic warrior hands...

i know it'll never happen, but that's what i dream of.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

DoubleDcups said:


> I want to be as big as a cock!!!
> 
> As big as Robsta, Scott Dutch, Britt and all the other hunky guys with huge glistening muscles I have seen posting here.
> 
> ...


no thats defiantly a **** comment


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Currently 5'8" and 119Kg with 6pack
> 
> Goal - 126Kg but growing at a rate which I can maintain vVO2max.
> 
> J


Woof! Pics?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm 16st 8lbs at 6'3" & bf about 18% (haven't checked for a while).

Want to get up around 17st 7lbs & then begin cutting & bringing that bf down to 10%


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

big for the door - no score!!


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

thestudbeast said:


> no thats defiantly a **** comment


 If the dark side is peppered with such manly delights, I might be tempted!!!111 *no *****


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm is 65-70kg lean too much to ask for a lass?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Hmmmmmmm is 65-70kg lean too much to ask for a lass?


Just about perfectI'd say


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cool bananas!!!! I've got the 70kg....now just need to swap some more fat for more muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

currently 6 foot and 18 stone 7lb .. need to be around 19 -20 stone really in off season

was 16 stone and ripped to the bone on stage this year but lack arm size and back thickness imo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

currently sitting at 122kg, i cant wait to be lighter once the cut starts.

in the future i want to be 100kg ripped, i dont want to play in the super heavyweights


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im 6' 6" & 17st 4 at the moment, i want to go to 18st 7 before cutting next year. I put a stone on in 5 weeks when i started training again after 3 months off. Im now back to the weight i was (roughly) & im finding it really hard to gain anymore weight....???


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Woof! Pics?


Some old ones at http://www.esnpro.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2305&sid=7938151887cb8b05d4e18538f2986a3f

along with my goals, training and diet.

I will be getting some better ones in Jan.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Some old ones at http://www.esnpro.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2305&sid=7938151887cb8b05d4e18538f2986a3f
> 
> along with my goals, training and diet.
> 
> ...


 Good bulk there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Some old ones at http://www.esnpro.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2305&sid=7938151887cb8b05d4e18538f2986a3f
> 
> along with my goals, training and diet.
> 
> ...


Great neck and arms - size matters!  Look forward to more pics...


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Right now I am 15st3 with about 17% bf. I would love to get to 17st looking ok. Ideally I would like a lean 15st!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

im 15 and a half now at around 10%bf. im 6ft1 so want to break 18st really. but thats a looong time off. I imagine if i ever got there though, id still be trying to get bigger!


----------



## ollieboi (Dec 10, 2008)

i really wana be big i meen just keep going untill i cant wipe me ass pmsl

i have wanted to be since i can remember


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Im currently about 16 stone bang on, carrying a bit too much fat but Ive been in and out of the gym over the last couple of years, would like to hit 17 stone without much fat and 2009 is gonna be the start of a new era for me !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm about 230lb, 5' 10", I'll be happy to stay at that but drop 7 - 10% bf.

I say happy, I'd look fvcking mint I reckon. May even contemplate showing with some other old [email protected]

(so lose some fat and gain 20 lb muscle eventually!!! sounds a challenge)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im only 168lbs (12st) 12%bf 5'11''

aim 189lbs (14st) 10%bf 5'11''


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> 5'11''
> 
> 5'11''


That's nice and realistic that you are not aiming to shrink of grow


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't really care about the weight i just have a specific idea of how i would like to look.

I HATE being over 240lb as i feel awful.

I enjoy being about 220lb and being able to sprint down the street without huffing and puffy.

Height 5ft8.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

im 6 foot 3 and would like to get BIG i have a big frame anyway but would love to have to LBM to maximise on that! GRRR POWERHOUSE IN THE MAKING!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I put 115-130 kg

Height: 6'4"

Current weight (Weighed today): 94kg / 207 lbs / 14.8 stone

My current short-term target is 100kg, I'm bulking for now so not really too fussed about LBM, can still see my abs though.

Long term goal, 110kg lean would be nice.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Ridiculously big would be nice.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Lou Ferrigno size please 

At the momment im 6ft5, 16 stone 9, nearly all abbs showing 1 year natty. Wait till i hit some cycles! >


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

7ft, 450lb. :tongue:

But realistically..

I'm 6ft so 15-16 stone would be nice. Hovering around 11.5 - 12 at the mo, not good enough really :sad:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

17-18 stones for me......


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

All depends on height and leanness though. E.g its a lot easier being 17st if your 6'6'' compared to 5'4'', and its a lot easier if youve got a high/very high bf% compared to lean.

Saying that though, 13.5-14 stones at around 8-9% bf (visible abs and pretty lean)would be perfect for me at my height of 5'9'', as I have a small bone structure.


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

6 foot, 85kgs and about 17% BF at moment

Want to be about 92kg and 10-12% BF

I see people I went to school with and I'm glad I didn't just settle for the TV, couch and chinese takaway living!!

Good luck to everyone else though :rockon:

Wooz


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

As far as I can push myself


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

anything over 100kg and lean 

in 5 foot 10, under 20kg to go!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Being able to fill a tshirt again would be a start


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha early on in this topi i had said 189lbs at 10% would be nice at my heigt 5'10 ( alays thought i was 5'11). im now 206lbs at 14% and no were near large enough


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

14 Stone with low BF%


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Being able to fill a tshirt again would be a start


sorted that one for u now mate

http://www.dwarfoutfitters.com


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

id like to be 15 st with low bf

currently 13st with 19%ish bf which aint to bad as i was 25 bf at 13st 12 about two month ago.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> sorted that one for u now mate
> 
> http://www.dwarfoutfitters.com


Ive already got some of them mate.

There to big for me :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a guy on here called sizar, the bodybuilder in his avi would be my dream size.

Or ruhl of course :lol:


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

i just wanna keep ripped


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm 5ft 9 and 88 kg. Ideally I'd like to be 100kg. I've gone from 81kg to 88 in the last 6 months so another couple of years and I should be there.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

96kg...headin for 101kg .......by Autumn


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chris4aka said:


> i just wanna keep ripped


is tat you on in the avi? if so good size, what height weight are you there?


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

19 stone with the same body fat will do me.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

id like to be 110kg with the same level of bodyfat as now. tbh i expect that when i reach this ill still want to be bigger!


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

Currently at about 71kg at about 11% bodyfat. First aim to to get to 80kg. :thumb:


----------



## nemesisawt (Mar 22, 2010)

im new to this site guys but ill just go a head and say somthing here coz i just want some feed back ive started traing 6 days a week for about 45 hours a day and now im on shackes protein and cratein im about 12 stone and im 6ft 2 id like to get up to 17 stone is that too much or is that ok i dont do cardio i just do alot of waits but just need some feed bk plz


----------



## nemesisawt (Mar 22, 2010)

ZEUS said:


> 12 inches
> 
> No seriously though between 100-115kg( i think.... not sure the conversion in lbs) I am 215lbs and would like anywhere from 7-10 more pounds


id like to put my self up to 17 stone and im new to this bein doing six days a week and on shackes now any addvise man


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Currently 5'7" 92kg @ approx 18% BF.

Ultimate goal around 105kg at decent BF.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

nemesisawt said:


> im new to this site guys but ill just go a head and say somthing here coz i just want some feed back ive started traing 6 days a week for about *45 hours a day* and now im on shackes protein and cratein im about 12 stone and im 6ft 2 id like to get up to 17 stone is that too much or is that ok i dont do cardio i just do alot of waits but just need some feed bk plz


First tip (and I believe this will take you far in life)... http://dictionary.reference.com/

Secondly (bold part): how did you manage this? :/


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Currently 5'7" 92kg @ approx 18% BF.
> 
> Ultimate goal around 105kg at decent BF.


Less pork skins and pints of cider in that case:whistling:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i can get to 130kg no problem but i wanna get there lean before im 30, currently 21, at 120kg lean.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Think this is actually an unanswerable question as 'bigorexia' makes most people push on past their original goal to add another half stone & another & on & on. Seen this happen to so many over the years, my original target was 17+ stone (110kg), now 18st 9lbs (119) & working hard to reach 20st (130)!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

same bodyfat as now but 15stone and still do the 100m run under 12secs:thumbup1:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I must be a tiny pathetic excuse for a man. I am now 76kg at 5ft 10 and would be over the moon if I could put on 10kg of muscle. Beyond that and I would be walking around the place with a permenant grin. But if I could hit 85kg then I'm sure I'd wan't more...and more...and more ....and MORE.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm 75kg at 5ft 10 and now think I'm a pathetic excuse for a man. If I put on 10kg of muscle I would be over the moon. Any more than 85kg and I would be walking around with a permenant grin...but I'm sure I'd wan't more...and more ....and more.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I felt I needed to add that twice. Daft nut.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think when i cant reach round to wipe my own a$$, I think that will be to big

But about 115 130 Kg will do for me


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I felt I needed to add that twice. Daft nut.


You lost a KG in 2 mins :beer:

Whats your secret?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Dodgy scales......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

super ripped at 110kg


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

super ripped at 115kg


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

130+ as im 6'6'' im sitting at around 250lbs right now


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

suppose i wont know until the day comes where i think ive went far enough..

realistic goal for now is 15stone @ around 12%.. got plenty of years to spare for that one


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

To be honest I wanted to be 15 stone then I reached that.. Then it was 16 stone I reached that an so on.. Currently sitting around 17.5 st and wouldn't mind hitting 20st  but 18 st ripped is my

target.. I'll do it whether it kills me!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> 290LBS ONSTAGE..20ST 10


you can get on stage that heavy for sure

But you wil look FAT:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> super ripped at 115kg


im still bigger as your 6ft 3" or some sh1t

Oh and did you see my journal on my last attempt at shouder presses:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> any need to be mean? :confused1:


Cant help it mate

I have the "mean gene":lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxx


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

as im only a short ass id lve to be 202 dead on at 3% or just look like a white big ron but 10lb bigger abd a tighter gut! yeap!


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

As I am getting older (mid 40's) and other things have at last become a priority be nice to just stop the rot and I'd like to now hold 15-16 stone cut (5'10"). Jim you have great potential I am sure you'll hit your 200lbs ripped!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

not 100% sure tbh

220 at between 8-10% bodyfat


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I just want to be "holy sh*t look at the size of him " big..........


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I just want to be "holy sh*t look at the size of him " big..........


the ladies already say that to me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> the ladies already say that to me


I was once called a "sted head" didnt know wether to take it as an insult or a compliment.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

400lb with abs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> 400lb with abs


Fu*k me wouldnt we all !!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

368 with hinting abs at mo so only 32 lb to go


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me wouldnt we all !!!


Thing is it is within bears grasp, the cvnt


----------



## smithy2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

As big as i can get no limits


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thing is it is within bears grasp, the cvnt


big fat cvnt in the background if you dont mind! i would prefere it if you addressed me using my full title on such an eve as such thankyou


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Around 8-10% bf at 16 stone, don't really need to be any bigger than that.


----------



## poollad (Feb 16, 2007)

i would like to get to 17 stone with about 10-14% body fat


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

tbh i don't think i will ever be satisfied, i will just keep on training and eating until i get to old lol. Short term target however is 17st with <13% bf


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

6`2 and 85kg now but wanna be a lean 95.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice lean 120kg.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

16 Stones with low body fat would be enough a bit more width in the back & little more on the quads & ill be there all other body parts are exceptable lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

30 stone 1% bf


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

14 stone with sub 13% bf would do me nicely. Hoping to come somewhere close by summer this year.

I'm only little though, 5"7 to be precise.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Tbh im not sure ive been 130lbs at 6''4' in the past.. looking back on pics of myself then in clothes i really dont look any different to the 190lb me now. So i guess what im saying is i really dont know how heavy ill have to be to 'appear bigger' i'll say 220lbs though that would be nice.. cant ever see it happening though ive been 160's most of my life lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd like 95kg or a long term goal i'd be happy building up to a very lean 100kg


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm 11 and half stone now... probably get to about 13 and that would do me. No more than that. Was 12 and half before, but had a bit too much body fat.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I'd like 95kg or a long term goal i'd be happy building up to a very lean 100kg


Do you want 20kg from me??


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Had planned to go up to no more than 14stone over the winter and try and keep the body fat in check ready for start of diet in March.

Weighed 14 and a half stone this morning so looks like diets starting a bit early as at 5' 6" most of my clothes are starting to get uncomfortably tight now.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Also around 5'6"

Ive set my goal at 15stone, I have surpassed that before but looked aweful.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever Rene Campbell weighs


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

As big and strong as possible. I just want to be a mass monster.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 6'6. My goal at the minute is to be 300lbs at 25 years old. I'm 20 and 256lbs at the minute


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

20st @ 10% bf ideally.

Im 19st 8 atm about 18-20ish


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't mind staying the same.. but firmer!  less wobbles and more muscles!


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm 5'5" and without the excess fat 67kg so once fat is gone (approx 5kg) I am working to hit 80kg lean which should look like a lot of muscle for my size.Do you think?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

bigger than I was yesterday


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

at 6'4 i wanna hit a lean 17.5st maybe 18st but wont go that far if general health suffers for it! currently 16st 2lbs already cardio suffers but im working on that.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

like to be 18 stone. 16.7 stone at the moment.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Am 6ft and 85kg at the min would like to be about 95kg at 9 to 10% bf by next year.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder of those of us who hit our desired weights would actually just train to maintain then. I can't ever imagine not training for progression of some kind.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> I wonder of those of us who hit our desired weights would actually just train to maintain then. I can't ever imagine not training for progression of some kind.


I agree, enough is never enough.You will always want more. But I guess once a target is reached you need to set a new one.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

it doesn't really matter want you want now.... lol. i remember when 15 stone was my target.i'm 18 stone 4 now and still want more! :lol:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fcking massive!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

250lbs with abs but right now getting my abs out is the goal, not bothered about the weight.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

bigpit said:


> it doesn't really matter want you want now.... lol. i remember when 15 stone was my target.i'm 18 stone 4 now and still want more! :lol:


Crikey, if I can hit a lean 12 stone I will look amazing compared to how I look now. I've a long hard slog ahead! :wacko:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 30 stone 1% bf


I still stand by this comment :rolleye:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

At least another 2 stone of muscle


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I still don't think I would be happy with my size if I was collecting my 9th sandow.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not bigger,,just add more shape but same weight..more roundness.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Im as big as I want to be !


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Want = Off Season 280lb @ 10%, Stage = 250lb @ 5%


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

No home, but @marknorthumbria physique would do me


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my goal!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Fukin swole brah


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Lu Xiaojun the Chinese weightlifter has my goal physique. 5'9" @ 77kg


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Till I'm lean and a large top is tight on me


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a good thread with some interesting posts.

Personally I'm happy with being 5'9 and 85kg, iv got a decent build for my size but I want to lose some fat and replace it with muscle. Bigger traps and better shoulders would make me content. Then I'd focus on keeping it...


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Since starting I've always said just one more stone... I'm never happy!! My original goal was 15 stone ripped!! I've done that when competing now I'm nearly 19 stone I wanna be 16 stone ripped!! And I know ill just want to keep going. Will never me happy. Always someone bigger


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think there will ever be a finish line. I just know i want to be bigger than i am now. I think that will always be the case.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

16st at sub 10% body fat


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

f*cking massive


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to want to be huge been 16st and around 12% 15st and around 10% now hitting my 40's later this year just want to be in good shape and think these days I may not be huge but 47" chest and 30" waist is enough to look half decent, but I would choose being symetrical and in proportion over size any day of the week. I just do not understand these guys who have 50"+ chests with 40"+ waists classing themselves as bodybuilders who are not bulking and look like lumps of lard all year round. Would I want to look like that? Nah but doubt I would ever get like that


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

big enough to feel comfortable and happy with myself


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

When I was 11st I wanted to be 12st when I was 12st wanted to be 13st, got to 13st and wanted to be 14st, then I wanted to be 15st. But just lately at 14st 7 about 15%bf I'm feeling a little uncomfortable in my body, pretty slow, getting more tired, pins and needles in my arms and legs in bed so for the first time in ages i'm thinking of dropping a bit of weight. Maybe it's old age or I just need to do more cardio.


----------



## Duckbill (May 29, 2013)

id be happy with the size the bloke from the pink- i try video is minus the abs


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

16 stone 8-10% bf

At 6ft to me that's just right to be able to tell you go the gym.

Tiny bit more leg size and rounder a55


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mal said:


> not bigger,,just add more shape but same weight..more roundness.


This.

I'm big enough. Just need to get a little stronger.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that big but perhaps 2-3% lower bf


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 123616
> 
> 
> that big but perhaps 2-3% lower bf


The rock is such a hero


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> The rock is such a hero


i fking love him. cheesy film but he was immense in fast 6


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Much bigger. I'm currently 248-249lb and lean, need to be much bigger!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Much bigger. I'm currently 248-249lb and lean, need to be much bigger!


Sick physique. How tall are you?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

6' 2" mate. Need another 20-30lb lbm to look something approaching big. Need to top out over 300lb to get the size I need.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Much bigger. I'm currently 248-249lb and lean, need to be much bigger!
> 
> View attachment 123630


Yeahhh looking rather small you pic whore!!  lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

15 months ago I was 16st 5llb, but stopped training, for a year and dropped to 14st 3lb.

4 weeks in im back to 15st 3lb.. I would say 15st 7lb, and a good deal of definition and strength, and to keep it, but as we all know, you gotta keep on the ball, so to speak :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Started at 9 stone dripping wet, am now 14 stone dripping wet, 16 stone ripped would be nice lol ill give myself a few years lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

as big as i can but being a 43yr old natty probably not going to be that great


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigger than I am for sure. I'm already 85kgs or there abouts so I'd like to put on another 10 to 15 of good muscle.

I've just been town and seen a few guys who I would say obviously workout, thats where I want to get. A lifter even to the untrained eye.


----------

